# Keine Lust auf programmieren lernen: Bester Webhoster?



## Waltermann (13. Februar 2014)

Ich will jetzt nicht erst Monate lang Programmiersprachen erlernen. Welches wäre für mich dann der bester Webhoster, wenn ich keinen Baukasten will? Oder kann man die auch selber auf Google optimieren? Auch einen solchen Webhostervergleich wie auf http://www.besterwebhoster.net/webhoster-vergleich.php zu finden könnte eine Lösung sein.


----------



## sheel (13. Februar 2014)

Sorry, aber deine Fragen zeigen, dass du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast.
Such dir jemanden, der dir gegen Bezahlung alles fix-fertig einrichtet.
Ist wohl die realistischte Variante...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Februar 2014)

Hi,
Nur mal so zur Erklärung, auch wenn ich mir damit ins eigene Bein schieße .
Eigentlich alle Webhoster bieten fertig konfigurierte Server für den Betrieb von Webseiten an. Nicht konfiguriert sind meistens V-Server oder dedizierte Server. Aber davon lass BITTE die Finger.

Mit einem Webhostingpaket bekommst du meistens die Möglichkeit PHP-Webseiten mit Datenbank laufen zu lassen und auch E-Mails zu senden und empfangen.

So damit hast du aber noch keine Webseite, hierfür benötigst du als Minimum mindestens eine HTML-Datei, welche für die Struktur deines Inhaltes vorgibt. Gestaltet wird dieser Inhalt mittels CSS.
Der Inhalt deiner Webseite steht entweder als Text zwischen HTML-Elementen oder wird durch PHP, welches die HTML-Dateien ersetzt, dynamisch geladen bearbeitetet etc.
Für Eingabeänderungen während der Laufzeit durch den Nutzer kommt meistens noch Javascript zum Einsatz neben PHP.

So und nun zu dem Thema wie erstellt man nun so eine Webseite.
Wenn du es vernünftig und richtig gemacht haben willst, muss sich jemand hinsetzen und den Quellcode wie einen Brief schreiben.
Dann gibt es natürlich solche Möglichkeiten mit Webbaukästen, wo man sich eine Webseite zusammenschieben kann. Davon ist abzuraten, einerseits wegen dem schlechten Quellcode der da meistens rauskommt zum anderen sieht jede Seite gleich aus. Aber für manche wirds wohl reichen.

Als vorletzte Möglichkeit gibt es auch noch sich eine Webseite mittels CMS (Joomla, Wordpress …) zu erstellen.
Wenn man das System in der Bedienung lernt und nur fertige Templates einsetzt wird bei einigen Systemen auch ohne Programmierung eine Webseite fertig bekommen. Aber bei Problemen ist man natürlich aufgeschmissen und ich kann davon nur abraten ohne wenigstens Halbwissen zu haben sich mit so einem System auseinanderzusetzen.

Und als letzte Möglichkeit bleibt einem eigentlich nur jemanden für die Erstellung zu bezahlen, wenn man das Schreiben von Quellcode umgehen will.

So ich hoffe ich habe etwas Licht ins Dunkel gebracht.

Viele Grüße


----------

